# Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden



## italo-freak (12. September 2010)

Hi, 
Hab mir ne Segeljolle zum Angeln günstig in Ebay geschossen. 
der vorbesitzer hat sie Auf dem Main mit nem 5ps aussenborder gefahren. 

Nun sie ist etwas unhandlich und groß.  

Hat jemand von euch ne ahnung wie die Schwimmkammern nach hinten hin abgedichtet sind??  
Die Holzrückwand heißt doch Spiegel (denk ich) ist diese auf die Schwimmkammern nur aufgesetzt oder ist das ein bestandsteil der Schwimmkammer?? 

Die idee die im Raum stand ist, das boot zu teilen und ein teil haus zu nehmen und wieder zusammen zu setzen. aber das 
da muß ich ja heck ja auch in der breite teilen weil es ja zu schmall wird. 


Daher kam ich auf die idee das boot von hinten her ein zu kürzen und den Heckspiegel neu anzufertigen.. 


und kann mir jemand sagen wie diese teile heißen in die die Padell eingesteckt werden zum rudern?? 
und wo ich so was her bekomm?? 

Gruß martin


----------



## brokel87 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Viel Erfolg dabei....

Falls jemand selbiges Experiment vohat:

Ich hab noch nen Segelboot abzugeben, wollte es auch mal umbauen. Mir fehlt aber die Zeit un Lust dazu


----------



## Zanderjunky (12. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Ich glaube das sind Ruderdollen!


----------



## zorra (12. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

...du kannst besser 2 Langpaddel zusammen stecken das ist handlicher und schneller als ruder egal wie du es machst das Schwert muss rein sonst schlingerst du übers Wasser....muss mal gucken ob die Kammern hol oder geschäumt sind....ich würd es lassen....für was für ein Fischen willst du es benutzen??????????...dann kann man besser weiter helfen......hatte mal ein 2Schwerter zum Backtrollen auf Zander war es genial.
gr.zorra


----------



## italo-freak (12. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

@Zanderjunky
Danke, habe es über google versucht  
da kam mit ruderdollen das was ich brauch :- 
:l:l:l:l


@zorra

das schwert ist schon vom vorbesitzer entsorgt worden.
hab mal weng auf wasser versucht, mit schaukeln, ist recht stabil. 

Naja zu was für was für ein Fischen ich das benutzen will.. #c#c#c

Naja auf see raus fahren Angel rein werfen und warten das was beist. 
nicht zum schlappen oder so. 

und evtl um mal an nen angelplatz an main zu gelangen wo man über den landweg zu weit laufen müßte... #t#t#t
und da dann halt evtl mit 5ps ler


----------



## heinmama (12. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Hallo,

erstmal Glückwunsch zu Deiner 420er Segeljolle, sieht auf den ersten Blick echt Klasse aus. Das Boot aufzukürzen ist keine gute Idee, da man das Cockpit des Bootes verkleinert.
Auch die Lenkbarkeit des Bootes wird wahrscheinlich verschlechtern, da der Abstand des Schwertes zu Außenboarder sich verkleinert.  Desweiteren verändert man den Schwerpunkt des Bootes, welcher auch Einfluss auf die Stabilität des Bootes hat.

Den Spiegel kann man mit einigen Mühen zwar abnehmen, aber man riskiert dabei das die Luftkammer beschädigt werden, da das Boot eine Oberschale und eine Unterschale hat. Fügepunkt ist die seitliche Leiste (Da sind Stopfen eingeleimt unter denen Schrauben sind) und unten ist die Luftkammer auf den Boden laminiert. Die Luftkammern müssen unbedingt wieder wasserdicht werden, da sie den nötigen Auftrieb für das Boot stellen. Auch die Lenz-öffnungen in den Luftkammern müssen wieder eingebaut werden (habt ihr unten im Cockpitim Bereich des Spieglel) und wasserdicht abgedichtet werde.
Desweiteren sollte man auch sagen, das alle Flächen die man gesägt hat, auch zuerst wieder abgeschrägt,versiegelt werden müssen, um ein Aufquellen des Laminats zu verhindern. 

Was ich aus Erfahrung nur raten kann, da das Boot in den  80er Jahren gebaut wurde, ein Test ob das GFK mit den heutigen Epoxy Harzen reagiert.

Ich hoffe ich habe Dir ein bißchen geholfen, und wünsche Dir noch viel Spaß bei Deinem Projekt.


Gruß Heinmama

Hier kann man Ruderdollen mit den nötigen Einsätzen kaufen:

http://www.yachtshop-calypso.com/Ruderboote-Zubehoer


----------



## italo-freak (12. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

@heinmama.
wieso 420er segeljolle?? 
das teil ist 5,50 lang 

naja  wenn ich mir das alles so durch lese. bin ich am überlegen, ob ich nicht nur die nötigen reperaturen mache, wie den einen riß im boden. und den schlitz für das schwert zu . da ich dieses nicht mit dazu bekommen habe.. 

und mir die ruderdollen und buchsen dazu besorge um diese dann ein zu lassen. 

einen schönen lattenboden rein einmal durch lackiere.

hatte mir schon gedacht das es sich etwas nachtteilig auf das fahrverhalten auswirkt aber nicht so arg.... 

Gruß martin


----------



## heinmama (13. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Hallo,

mit der Länge kann habe ich mich versehen haben, ich hatte mal eine Jolle am Großem Meer und das war ein 420er dieser Baureihe.

Die 420er Reihe(in den 70er und 80er Jahren vielfach von Rondar gebaut) war auch die am meisten verkauften Boote dieser Reihe,
da sie echt schnell waren.  Kann man echt sagen kein schlechtes Boot.

Sieht man heute auch noch vielfach an Binnenseen diesen Typ von Boot.

Noch mal zu Deinem Umbau,

Du könntest den Schwert kasten evtl. umbauen als sitzbank mit Stauraum links und rechts.


----------



## italo-freak (13. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

ja das mit sitzbank ist a gute idee..
denk mal werde die ganze aktion hier weng dokumentieren 
der winter steht ja vor der tür


----------



## heinmama (13. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Viel Spaß bei Deinem Winterprojekt, eins ist gewiß, Langeweile haste dann nicht!! Und mit nem guten Grog oder Glühwein wird es auch nicht so kalt!:q:q:q:q

Gr.
Heinmama


----------



## HD4ever (14. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

sorry ... will dir den Spaß nicht trüben ...
aber da würd ich mich nach nem anderen Projekt umsehen und mir evtl damit die Mühe geben ...
erstens ist in dem Boot kaum Platz, zweitens ist die Rumpfform eines Seglers eigendlich immer rund - also dafür gebaut schnell und leicht durchs Wasser zu gleiten und nicht um besonders kippstabil zu sein #d
würde mir überlegen da viel Zeit/Geld reinzustecken um dann im Frühjahr festzustellen das das Segelboot als Angelboot nicht soooo toll ist. (denn dafür nicht gebaut)
wenn du es doch machst, dann viel Erfolg ! #h


----------



## rob (14. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

ich seh das genau wie jörg!
das boot ist denkbar ungeeignet zum fischen, ich würde mir ein anderes projekt suchen.
aber alles gute und viel glück!
lg rob


----------



## floxfisch (14. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie meine beiden Vorredner. Solltest du es dennoch umsetzten kann ich dir nur den Rat geben auf jeden Fall wieder ein Schwert zu organisieren, ansonsten wirst du auf einem Fluss mit ein wenig Strömung und ggf. nur Rudern keinen Spaß haben. Das Teil fängt sofort an zu schlingern, quer zu fahren und wird ziemlich instabil. Auch mit Motor wird das nicht viel besser sein. Hab da reichlich "Kipperfahrungen" vom Seglen wenn es zu flach für das Schwert wurde. Zum Angeln ist es allerdings in Ordnung, selbst wenn man noch das komplette Boot hat, also mit Takelage und Segelzeug. Wir fangen mit nem 420er im Frühjahr immer unsere Hornhechte und auch mal den ein oder andern Pilk-Dorsch auf der Ostsee. Aber auch nur bei sehr seichtem Wasser (und immer mit Schwert...:q).

Gruß
floxohnejollefisch


----------



## italo-freak (14. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

naja werde es  erst mal weng zusammen richten.
es liegt ja im mom im see. und es geht eigentlich von der stabilität her. 
werd es mir halt mit nem paar ruderdollen, sitzbank und 2, 3 rutenhaltern ausrüsten, also nur kleinigkeiten.   und wenn es sich wirklich als gänzlich ungeeignet erweisen sollte bleibt es halt a funboot  

Gruß martin


----------



## heinmama (14. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Hallo,

gut von der Form her ist ein Segelboot (zumeist Rundspant)nun mal anders als ein Ruderboot(meist Trapezspant). Wenn alles nichts hilft und die Stabilität ist nicht gut, kann man immer noch unten am Schwert Gewicht (Ich denke hier kommt ein Schwenkschwert zu Einsatz) platzieren um eine halbwegs gute Stabilität hinzukriegen. 

Gruß 
Heinmama


----------



## wombel23 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

habe mit einem ähnlichen projekt begonnen ehemalige segeljolle 4,2mal 1,8 meter soll zum ruderboot mit e motor umgebaut werden hab den oberen boden und seitenteile rausgetrennt und fange jetzt an den schwertkasten zu verschliessen.mein nachbar hat bootsbau gelernt und meinte das meine vorstellungen bezüglich stabilität und fahrbarkeit durchaus erfüllt sind .wenn du es umbaust mach mal bilder und stell sie ein sobald ich etwas weiter bin werd ich auch mal welche einstellen


----------



## wombel23 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

hab schonmal ein paar bilder rausgesucht


----------



## Algon (19. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

@italo-freak

Hallo,

das Boot was Du da hast ist zum angeln ungeignet. Viele Segelboote neigen schnell dazu zu schaukeln, ein stehen bei etwas Wellengang wird da sehr schnell unmöglich.
Da gibt es bessere Angelboote für weit unter 2000€ (neu).

MfG Algon


----------



## italo-freak (19. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

@algon
bei uns auf dem see wird es nicht so viel wellengang geben. 
zum anderen haben wir uns erst ein Haus gekaft welches wir noch renovieren, wo dann mal schnell 2000 euro für a boot leider nicht drin sind. und wie weiter oben schon gesagt, wird nur optik und technisch hergerichtet ohne große umbauten, wie einkürzen. und wenn es sich wirklich als so ungeeignet erweißt, wird es halt nur a funboot um weng auf dem Baggersee rum zu eiern oder zu Angelplätzen zu kommen wo man über den Landweg schlecht oder gar nicht hin kommt. . . .
Gruß martin 

@wobel23
a jetzt kann man sich schon eher was drunter vor stellen 
dachte hast das komplette innenboot heraus getrennt.


----------



## heinmama (19. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*



wombel23 schrieb:


> hab schonmal ein paar bilder rausgesucht



Hallo,
Deine Foto´s deines Projektes finde ich interessant, da Du auch die vordere Bugabdeckung entfernt hast und zu einer
Sitzbank umgebaut hast, der einen Auftriebstank ergibt. 

Bin gespannt auf den weiteren Fortgang.
Da Dein Nachbar Bootsbauer ist haste auch gute Unterstützung. Evtl. könnt Ihr mal über einen Schlingerliel nachdenken der der Form in Sachen Stabilität unterstützt.

Zu dem Thema unter 2000 Euronen bekommt man bessere Boote kann ich nur sagen:

Anfang des Monats ist bei uns ein Loch, da kommt alles rein und der Kampf geht weiter.:q:q:q:q:q:q

Gr.

Heinmama


----------



## wombel23 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

habe bereits alles innen rausgetrennt finde nur die bilder nicht den vorderen teil habe ich erstmal nur aus pappe gebaut damit man sich das besser vorstellen kann soll aber hinterher auch so aussehen will da noch sowas wie ne kühlkiste integrieren ,da eh alles mit styropor ausgekleidet wird ist die auch gleich schön isoliert.
witere bilder folgen die tage gibt ja noch so einiges zu tun bis zum 1 mai 2011.


----------



## heinmama (20. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Ist doch super mit der Pappe#6, da kann man doch mit Gipsmullbinden und Verstärkungen ein Negativmodell machen, etwas Bohnerwachs auf die bearbeite Positivfläche und los geht´s mit dem Laminieren.

Viel Spaß noch beim Basteln und Bauen.

GR.
Heinmama


----------



## wombel23 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

so bin schonmal etwas weiter gekommen


----------



## Blechkate (27. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Hallo,

ich habe auch gerade eine Jolle zum Angelboot umgebaut. Am letzten Samstag war Probefahrt mit Barschangeln angesagt. 
Ich muß sagen das ich sehr zufrieden bin. Die Stabilität ist kein Problem. Man kann locker im stehen fischen. Ausserdem läuft das Boot auch mit einem kleinen Motor recht flott. Also nicht beirren lassen und weitermachen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## wombel23 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

@blechkate  kannste mal ein paar bilder machen und reinstellen ?


----------



## Blechkate (28. September 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Hallo,

Bilder sind nicht so spannend, die Jolle ist in so fern angeltauglich gemacht, das ich alles an Segelzubeör demontiert habe. Den Heckspiegel für den Aussenborder zurechtgemacht und Rutenhalter montiert habe. Das Ganze gespachtelt, geschliffen und neu lackiert.
Die Jolle soll im Sommer noch gesegelt werden und den Rest des Jahres als kleines Angelboot dienen. Ich hoffe mal, das ich das ohne zu große Kompromisse hinkriege, bin da aber zuversichtlich.
Ein paar Umbauten werde ich aber noch machen, wenn es sich lohnt werde ich davon vielleicht einige Bilder einstellen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## italo-freak (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

was gibt es neues an der bootsfront??


----------



## wombel23 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

läuft hab den schwertkasten von unten verschlossen und mache jetzt oben weiter sobald es lohnt gibts neue bilder und wie siehts bei dir aus ?


----------



## italo-freak (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

bei mir noch nix weiter. ausser das ich weiß das das boot  unsinkbar ist  da es schon fast bis oben voll wasser ist 
die baustelle ruht noch im sander baggersee :-(
weil ich vorher  ne fahrbare jägerkanzel fertig machen muß die vor der garage steht . sonst bring ich das boot nicht rein


----------



## wombel23 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

so die vorderen seitenteile sind einlaminiert und die staukisten sind schon mal soweit
laminieren kostet ja doch mehr nerven als ich dachte


----------



## italo-freak (22. November 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Geht ja in großen schritten vorran 
glückwunsch..


----------



## heinmama (23. November 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Hallo,
ist doch ein guter Fortschritt zu erkennen.
Laminieren ist schon eine echte Sch...arbeit. Überhaupt das die Arbeitsgeräte sofort hart werden.

Viel Spaß noch bei Deinem Projekt.

Gr.

Heinmama

PS.

Hast aber ne feine Werkstatt, mit Drehbank etc. Bin richtig neidisch!!!!
Da kannste ganz viele Dinge simpel aus Edelstahl machen.#6#6


----------



## wombel23 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

so weiter gehts wenn man einmal den dreh raus hat ist es gar nicht so bescheiden muss nur genug gewicht drauf kommt auf den bildern nicht so gut rüber aber die fläche unter der folie ist hart und so gut wie glatt (spart ne menge schleifarbeit)


----------



## wombel23 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

so langsam gehts weiter hab nur noch keine neuen bilder gemacht .kann mir vielleicht einer weiterhelfen welche e motor ich für das boot gebrauchen kann ?


----------



## wombel23 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

es geht aufs ende zu bald ist es endlich geschafft


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Das sieht doch schon mal nicht schlecht aus #6

Halt Uns auf dem Laufenden )


----------



## Kretzer83 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich beobachte den Trööt auch mit Interessen.

Meint ihr, dass dieses Boot auch zu nem Umbau geeignet ist? Wird bestimmt noch teurer, ist aber nur ein paar km von mir entfernt... und auktion läuft morgen aus...

Es ist ein "yougster" von Klepper

mfg Kretzer


----------



## wombel23 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

das sieht zumindest genauso aus wie meins von daher sollte es auch möglich sein da was mit zu machen hab für meins auch nur 60 öre bezahlt


----------



## wombel23 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

es geht mit grossen schritten voran wetter wird ja auch besser und der kahn soll bald ins wasser.unter boot ist 3 mal mit gefärbtem epoxy gestrichen und dann nass mit 1000er schmiergelpapier  geschliffen


----------



## wombel23 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

kurz vor fertig nur noch die bodenplatten beziehen und dann den trailer wieder zusammen schrauben dann ist "hochzeit" der erste Mai kann kommen (wenn wir nicht zufällig genau an dem Wochenende Meister werden sollten)


----------



## italo-freak (22. April 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Richtig gut geworden.. 
Bei mir kam eine Baustelle nach der anderen dazwischen. 
Auto, am Haus was usw.. Hoffe das ich im Sommer noch an fange oder im Winter. oder doch verkaufe. Und a Ruderboot besorge. Ich weiß a net.. 
Gruß martin


----------



## wombel23 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

hat natürlich jetzt alles länger gedauert wie geplant durch die längeren trocknungszeiten und den damit verbundenen umständen (abdecken und aufheizen etc...) jetzt wo das wetter besser ist denke ich könnte man das in ca 4 wochen durchziehen wenn man alles da hat was man so benötigt .


----------



## wombel23 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

so noch den feinschliff und dann kanns endlich losgehen


----------



## Lurchi (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Na hoffentlich wird´s auf dem Stuhl nich kipplig, ansonsonsten siehts schnucklig aus :m


----------



## wombel23 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

der stuhl kommt noch ein paar cm tiefer und wird noch richtig angeschraubt damit da nix wackeln kann.


----------



## Lurchi (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Ich wollte eigentlich damit sagen das es auf Grund der Rumpfform und des Stuhlplatzes etwas unruhig werden könnte #c Hoffe aber für dich das es ausreichend stabil ist und die Arbeit sich auszahlt ! #h


----------



## wombel23 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

das könnte passieren ist aber ein "schönwetter boot" für eien recht kleinen Stausee da solllte es nicht zu grösseren wellen o.ä. kommen


----------



## wombel23 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

die jungfernfahrt hat wunderbar geklappt alle befürchtungen bezüglich kippeln etc haben sich in luft aufgelöst waren zu zweit unterwegs einer stand oben einer unten da hat nix gewackelt .es lässt sich echt super rudern, zwei züge und es hat schon fahrt drauf und wendig ist es auch sehr

Fische gabs es leider keine....


----------



## heinmama (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Jungfernfahrt,

Dein Projektist wirklich gut gelungen.

Gr.

Heinmama


----------



## wombel23 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

danke danke ,wenn es jetzt noch mit den fischen klappt bin ich voll zufrieden


----------



## kaizr (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Sieht toll aus !!!

Welchen Teppich hast Du in dem Boot verbaut? Einfachen PVC aus dem Baumarkt?


----------



## wombel23 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

hab erstmal den billigen nadelfilz genommen richtiger bootsteppich passte noch nicht ins budget.koste ca 2 öre pro qm uns ist schön dünn damit man ihn gut um die kanten ziehen kann


----------



## minden (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Segeljolle soll zum Angelboot werden*

Mal wieder schön zu sehen, aus was man was machen kann

Viel Spass damit!


----------

